# Sharptail in Wyoming?



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know of anywhere to hunt sharps in central wyoming? Any info would be helpful.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

One lead might be contact the game warden for the district you plan to hunt. We did that in Montana and had perfect assistance.


----------



## Blacktail (May 11, 2005)

I've seen them between Worland and Ten Sleep. Be carefull so you don't shoot a sage grouse.


----------

